# Test eines Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge



## XE85 (27. August 2010)

*Anandtech hat ein schon sehr finales Sample eines Core i5-2400 getestet - die CPU läuft mit 3,1GHz, der Turbo funktionierte bei diesem Sample nicht:
* 

Die GPU Leistung wurde gegenüber dem Clarkdale um über 100% gesteigert und liegt auf dem Niveau einer HD5450, Sie ist damit auch deutlich schneller als AMDs aktueller 890GX

Quelle: The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



*Im weiteren ging es um die CPU Performance des Sandy Bridge i5:*

in Cinebench zB ist die CPU im Single Thread um 15% schneller als ein i7-880 mit 3,06GHz


auch Spielbenchmarks wurden durchgeführt, dort bewegt sich der i5 2400 auf i7-880 Niveau oder leicht darüber

The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



glänzen kann der i5 auch beim Stromverbrauch - er hat den niedrigsten Wert im Testfeld:

The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



*Im gesammten betrachtet bescheinigt der Test dem i5-2400 eine 23% höhere Leistunf als der Vorgänger i5-760, bei niedrigerem Verbrauch und (laut aktuellen Infos) etwa gleichem Preis*


Quelle: The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

mfg


----------



## Fettmull (28. August 2010)

einaml Quelle angeben reicht.
Das verwirrt nur.

mfg


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

Fettmull schrieb:


> einaml Quelle angeben reicht.
> Das verwirrt nur.
> 
> mfg


Der Link ist ja nicht immer derselbe. 


Mich wundert es aber aber sehr, dass hier bis auf _Fettmull_ und mich noch niemand geantwortet hat. 
Sonst hat doch auch immer irgendjemand seinen Senf dazu zugeben.  

@Topic:
Besonders die Leistungssteigerung der Grafikeinheit hat mich beeindruckt. Wird die jetzt eigentlich in 32nm gefertigt?


----------



## faelltnichtsein (28. August 2010)

hmm bei einem Standarttakt des i5 2400 von 3,1 Ghz hat dieser sogar einen marginal höheren Takt als der i7 880 und ist dennoch nicht erheblich schneller...
für mich, der kaum warten möchte sich ein neuen CPU zuzulegen, eine Top Nachricht ( Bulldozer soll ja auch nicht der Überflieger werden)  ^^
glaub ich kann bedenkenlos mir bereits jetzt eine neue CPU zulegen, die 10-15% schlechtere Performance holt mal wohl wieder durchs OCen rein 
( Verbrauch ist dabei halt höher... )

EDIT: Grafikleistung ist natürlich Top, aber für mich persönlich eher ein unnützes Feature.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

Klingt interresant mal schauen was draus wird, bzw was noch kommt. War klar das jetzt in der Zukunft effizientere Hardware jedoch mit der gleichen Leistung kommt.


----------



## Pommes (28. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Klingt interresant mal schauen was draus wird, bzw was noch kommt. War klar das jetzt in der Zukunft effizientere Hardware jedoch mit der gleichen Leistung kommt.



Fermi ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

Pommes schrieb:


> Fermi ?


Wieso ?
Fermi ist doch das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## Chrisch (28. August 2010)

faelltnichtsein schrieb:


> hmm bei einem Standarttakt des i5 2400 von 3,1 Ghz hat dieser sogar einen marginal höheren Takt als der i7 880 und ist dennoch nicht erheblich schneller...
> für mich, der kaum warten möchte sich ein neuen CPU zuzulegen, eine Top Nachricht ( Bulldozer soll ja auch nicht der Überflieger werden)  ^^
> glaub ich kann bedenkenlos mir bereits jetzt eine neue CPU zulegen, die 10-15% schlechtere Performance holt mal wohl wieder durchs OCen rein
> ( Verbrauch ist dabei halt höher... )
> ...


Der i7-880 sowie alle anderen CPUs liefen mit aktivierten Turbo-Modus, das Sandy Bridge Sample jedoch ohne 

Demnach kann man da noch nicht wirklich den Takt vergleichen, im single thread cinebench läuft der i7-880 dann 3,73GHz und im multi threaded müssten es dann auch mind. 3,33 oder sogar 3,46GHz sein.

Und zur IGP muss man sagen das es die 1C Version ist (also 1 Core), da kommt aber noch eine 2C Version und damit dürfte die Leistung dann nochmal mind. 90-95% gesteigert werden


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2010)

Die Leistungssteigerung im GPU Teil ist doch positiv zu sehen und lässt doch hoffen, das sich Intel doch noch in den Graka Markt traut. Nen dritter Anbieter wäre sicher kein Nachteil für uns Kunden 

Ansonsten muss man sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt. Eventuell haben wir in 5 Jahren für Zocker echt keine Grakas mehr, sondern nur noch für wissenschaftliche Anwendungen etc diese im Einsatz, weil der APU Ansatz genug Leistung bringt für den Heimanwender.


----------



## Rollora (28. August 2010)

Die Leistung liegt inetwa beim erwarteten Bereich (15-20% Pro Mhz Steigerung), was mir sehr gut gefällt. Gemeinsam mit der geringeren Leistungsaufnahme eine deutlich effizientere CPU. Dass sie gute Grafikchips bauen können haben sie schon beim letzten mal bewiesen. Aber die Optimierung (Grafisch usw) im Treiber lässt noch geringfügig zu wünschen übrig. Ein Test bei der Taktfrequenz zeigt außerdem wie weit die Produktion schon fortgeschritten ist und, dass Intel jederzeit launchen könnte, wenn sie wollten. Wenn in einem Jahr der Bulldozer kommt, wird er es nicht besonders einfach haben, immerhin könnte Intel auch noch kurzerhand an der Taktschraube drehen. Außerdem steht in 1 Jahr wieder ein Tock an, also ein Shrink in 22nm, Bulldozer bekommt es also wenns blöd hergeht gar nicht mit Sandy Bridge alleine, sondern schon mit dem verbesserten Modell zu tun. Auch wenn es nur ein Shrink ist, sind das 30% mehr Performance durch Takt oder Cores. Das wird ein heißes Reviewjahr 2011: Sandy Bridge,Bulldozer, Ivy Bridge, Fermi nachfolger in 28 nm vs RV 870 nachfolger in 28 nm Prozess. ATIs erste von grund auf neu gestaltete Grakageneration seit 2005 gegen die neue von Nvidia seit 2006. Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## ole88 (28. August 2010)

ich find denn vergleich mitm 890 FX bisi komisch der FX is ja nur aufm board und der sandy is ja in der cpu somit is es eigentlich klar das der besser ist. oder nicht?


----------



## Chrisch (28. August 2010)

Ne, warum sollte das klar sein? Die IGP der Clarkdale CPUs ist dem 890GX ja auch nicht überlegen.

Wo die IGP sitzt ist letztenendes egal.


----------



## chiller93 (28. August 2010)

Nicht ganz egal, denn wenn die IGP in der CPU ist, bekommt sie unter Umständen die Daten schneller zu gesendet. Aber das _könnte_ AMD ja auch so machen, und mit Llano haben sie ja genau das ansatzweise vor


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Fuer mich sieht dass so aus als wenn Sandy Bridge nicht der ultra Knaller ist aber auch keine Entaeuschung. Also eine gute Evolution aber keine Revolution.


----------



## Rollora (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Fuer mich sieht dass so aus als wenn Sandy Bridge nicht der ultra Knaller ist aber auch keine Entaeuschung. Also eine gute Evolution aber keine Revolution.


Ja, wie erwartet es wurde ja nicht viel geändert. Aber eine Revolution auf ganzer Linie: immerhin hat er PRO TAKT einiges an Leistung zugelegt, gleichzeitig deutlich weniger Stromverbrauch und das nicht nur beim Prozessor selbst, immerhin ist auch schon der Grafikkern enthalten, der selbst nochmal einiges an Energie verschleudert (15 Watt? Mehr? )


chiller93 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz egal, denn wenn  die IGP in der CPU ist, bekommt sie unter Umständen die Daten schneller  zu gesendet. Aber das _könnte_ AMD ja auch so machen, und mit Llano haben sie ja genau das ansatzweise vor


 
Das die GPU schneller an Daten kommt hat nicht so große Auswirkungen, dass sie aufn Prozessorcache zugreifen kann und die Hardwareeinheiten verdoppelt wurden und die Taktfrequenz und in 32nm gefertigt ist schon.

Eigentlich ist die integrierte Grafikeinheit per se schon eine Sensation: schneller als die extra einsteigergrafikkarten von ATI und Nvidia, das ist eine verdammt gute Leistung und könnte bald Grafikkarten in HTPCs überflüssig machen (ebenso in vielen anderen Bereichen). Intel muss nur noch die Treiber verbessern. Von der Geschwindigkeit her, nicht die Qualität, die stimmt nämlich zu einem großen Teil


----------



## Blade1981 (28. August 2010)

Also irgend was passt da nicht. Oder hab ich etwas überlesen?
Ich dachte der 2400 hat kein Hyper Threading?
Warum ist in dem Test dann teils Hyper Threading aktiv? Geht doch gar nicht 
z.B. zu sehen hier: 
The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Blade1981 schrieb:


> Also irgend was passt da nicht. Oder hab ich etwas überlesen?
> Ich dachte der 2400 hat kein Hyper Threading?
> Warum ist in dem Test dann teils Hyper Threading aktiv? Geht doch gar nicht
> z.B. zu sehen hier:
> The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



Stimmt. Ich dachte alle i5 Modelle sollen kein HT bekommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2010)

Naja die Steigerung ist jetzt ja nich so hammer mäßig, ganz davon abgesehen das er 3.1GHz hat und der i5 750 nur 2.66GHz


----------



## False_Project (28. August 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat der i5 HT aber dafür keinen Turbo-Boost...

Deswegen find ich auch schon beachtlich, dass er mit einem i7-880 mithalten kann und meistens sogar schneller ist. Turbo-Boost war bei diesem im Test nähmlich aktiviert. Dabei noch weniger Leistungsaufnahme trotz integrierter Grafikeinheit.

PS: Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich mit irgendetwas hier falsch liege!!


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2010)

nein er hat kein ht, steht auch in der tabelle vor dem test.
Komischerweise haben sie trotzdem HT aktiviert, könnte aber auch ein schreibfehler sein.


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2010)

SMT gibts nur bei den ES, die finalen CPUs werden es nicht haben


----------



## False_Project (28. August 2010)

Jo das habe ich jetzt gerade auch noch mal gelesen.
Das Testsample, was sie bekommen haben, hat HT und halt Turbo-Boost. HT wird bei den finalen i5 nicht mit an Board sein.
Um zu sehen wie HT skaliert im Hinblick auf die i7 Sandy-Bridge Prozessoren, haben sie mit und ohne HT getestet.


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. August 2010)

Also das ist wirklich enorm, hut ab.


----------



## Rollora (28. August 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Naja die Steigerung ist jetzt ja nich so hammer mäßig, ganz davon abgesehen das er 3.1GHz hat und der i5 750 nur 2.66GHz


Naaja, Intel hat ja nur mal so eben die derzeit schnellste Architektur nochmal um 10-25% pro MHZ Leistung angereichert, bei gleichzeitig deutlich niedrigerer Stromaufnahme und das 6-9Monate vor Release, während AMD eigentlich mit dem Phenom noch immer erfolglos versucht durchgehend die Effizienz der 5 Jahre alten Core 2 Architekur zu erreichen. Zwar muss man für beide Prozessoren ne neue Plattform anschaffen, aber es wird trotzdem spannend ob AMD da wirklich mithalten kann.
Oder ob man die 2 Architekturen überhaupt gut miteinander vergleichen kann. Vielleicht hat der Core i7 die bessere Pro Core Leistung, aber der AMD die bessere Multithreadperformance, sobald die Threads die Anzahl der echten Kerne übersteigen. Dann hat man die Qual der Wahl ^^.
Effizienz und Verlustleistung wird auch ein spannendes Thema beim Bulldozer, der Core beweist hier trotz 4 Kerne+HT + integriertem Grafikkern mal eben 20 Watt weniger zu verbrauchen als der sparsamste Vorgänger. Sollte der Bulldozer die sandige Brücke überflügeln, zieht Intel einfach die Taktschraube an wie damals beim P4 (und wirft ein paar Werbemillionen in die Schlacht), noch dazu wo nicht lange nach dem Bulldozer der 22nm Ivy Bridge ansteht, der dafür in einem bereits vorhandenen Sockel platz hat


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Sollte der Bulldozer die sandige Brücke überflügeln



Dass ist moeglich aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass ist moeglich aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Nein das ist nicht Möglich.
Bulldozer hat Glück wenn er es schafft Nehalem und vllt sogar noch Gulftown platt zu walzen, aber mehr nicht!


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht Möglich.
> Bulldozer hat Glück wenn er es schafft Nehalem und vllt sogar noch Gulftown platt zu walzen, aber mehr nicht!



Also ganz ausschliessen wuerde ich es nicht. Ich schaetze mal dass Bulldozer so auf Nehalem Niveau sein koennte.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

Blade1981 schrieb:


> Also irgend was passt da nicht. Oder hab ich etwas überlesen?
> Ich dachte der 2400 hat kein Hyper Threading?
> Warum ist in dem Test dann teils Hyper Threading aktiv? Geht doch gar nicht



bei diesem Vorserienmodell war HT aktiviert, der Turbo hingegen nicht - bei den Serienmodellen wird dann der Turbo aktiv sein, SMT aber nicht

mfg


----------



## False_Project (28. August 2010)

Aha ^^

Da muss man erstmal durchblicken


----------



## Rollora (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Also ganz ausschliessen wuerde ich es nicht. Ich schaetze mal dass Bulldozer so auf Nehalem Niveau sein koennte.


Abwarten und Tee trinken, die haben sicher nicht Jahre investiert um weiter hinterherzulaufen. In einigen Szenarios, wo der zusätzliche Integercore zur Geltung kommt, sehe ich den Bulldozer vorne. Im Stromverschleudern auch ^^.
Aber wie gesagt: womit vergleichen? Mit dem 2008 eingeführten Nehalem? Mit dem 2011 erscheinenden Sandy Bridge oder ende 2011 erscheinenden Ivy Bridge. Und was vergleichen wir? Performance oder Effizienz?
Ich glaube, dass sich der Bulldozer an den Nehalem heranwagt, ihn aber nicht durchgehend überholen kann. Da die Leistung seither eh kaum gestiegen ist, jedoch die Effizienz, läge der Bulldozer somit auf Niveau 3 Jahre alter Intelprozessoren und rennt beim Energieverbrauch mal wieder hinterher. Aber dafür ist er günstiger


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Ich denke dass Bulldozer mit Nehalem mithalten kann, Performance und Effizienz techisch.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass Bulldozer besser als Nehalem wird, wenn man bedenkt, dass nehalem schon mehrere Jahre draußen ist udn dann jahre später von AMD nicht übertrumpft wird, dann wäre das eine schwache "Leistung".


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Bulldozer besser als Nehalem wird, wenn man bedenkt, dass nehalem schon mehrere Jahre draußen ist udn dann jahre später von AMD nicht übertrumpft wird, dann wäre das eine schwache "Leistung".



Wenn AMD mit Nehalem mithalten kann waere dass gar nicht mal so uebel. Dass waere eine 20-30% bessere IPC gegenueber dem Phenom 2. Damit wuerde AMD sogar etwas mit Intel aufholen.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Wenn man diese Zahlen betrachtet magst du recht haben, aber Nehalem ist schon seit 2007 draußen und wenn AMD es erst 3 1/2 jahre später es schafft einen gleich schnellen Prozi rauszubringen, ist das schwach.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Zahlen betrachtet magst du recht haben, aber Nehalem ist schon seit 2007 draußen und wenn AMD es erst 3 1/2 jahre später es schafft einen gleich schnellen Prozi rauszubringen, ist das schwach.



Dass ist schwach aber auch dass wahrscheinlichste was eintreten koennte.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Darum hoffe ich ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Werde mir eh weder SB noch BD holen, aber ich möchte, dass der Konkurrenzkampf da ist.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

Langsam verschwimmen die Threads zum Bulldozer und Sandy Bridge.
Im BD-Thread wurde zeitweilig mehr üb SB, als über BD geredet und ihr ist es genau umgekehrt. 


> *Zitat *von Bääängel:
> aber Nehalem ist schon seit 2007 draußen


Wieso, Nehalem ist doch erst seit Ende 2008 auf dem Markt (Desktop!!).


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Darum hoffe ich ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Genau so ist es. Es ist durchaus moeglich dass AMD einen Volltreffer mit Bulldozer landet.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Ja okay Anfang 2008, hab mich vertan, ist trotzdem eine lange Zeit.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Es ist durchaus moeglich dass AMD einen Volltreffer mit Bulldozer landet.


Eben das ist es ja, bisher kann man (fast) nur spekulieren, was die Leistung und die effizienz angeht.

Beim BB und SB ist eigentlich noch sehr vieles möglich, was die Leistung angeht (BD mehr, SB weniger).

Ich zum Beispiel war vom Artikel auf Planet3DNow! angetan und erhoffte mir dementsprechend eigentlich viel vom BD, andere Gerüchte sprechen wieder davon, dass der BD doch nicht so Potent sein soll. Ähnliches bei SB. Bis man noch kein fertiges Produkt testen kann, kann man eben nur spekulieren. 

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Gerüchte zu Fermi, da hat teilweiße auch viel dafür gesprochen, dass Fermi kaum schneller ist, als die 5870 und siehe da, satte* 15-25%* sind es geworden!!!


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Jaja, man bedenkt aber auch, wie fermi sich den Vorsprung erkauft hat. Aber das ist eine andere geschichte.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Jaja, man bedenkt aber auch, wie fermi sich den Vorsprung erkauft hat. Aber das ist eine andere geschichte.


Ja okay, hast recht, vielleicht schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken, die haben sicher nicht Jahre investiert um weiter hinterherzulaufen. In einigen Szenarios, wo der zusätzliche Integercore zur Geltung kommt, sehe ich den Bulldozer vorne. Im Stromverschleudern auch ^^.
> Aber wie gesagt: womit vergleichen? Mit dem 2008 eingeführten Nehalem? Mit dem 2011 erscheinenden Sandy Bridge oder ende 2011 erscheinenden Ivy Bridge. Und was vergleichen wir? Performance oder Effizienz?
> Ich glaube, dass sich der Bulldozer an den Nehalem heranwagt, ihn aber nicht durchgehend überholen kann. Da die Leistung seither eh kaum gestiegen ist, jedoch die Effizienz, läge der Bulldozer somit auf Niveau 3 Jahre alter Intelprozessoren und rennt beim Energieverbrauch mal wieder hinterher. Aber dafür ist er günstiger



Wenn ich mich jetzt aber nicht GANZ schwer täusche, dann hinkt AMD mit den Phenom II aber auch eine Struckturgröße hinter Intel hinterher, was sie mit BD wieder gleichziehen.

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt find ich´s eigentlich garnicht schlecht wie sich der Phenomm 2 (45nm) gegen den core-i7 (32nm) schlägt. Die ganze Logic muss ja auf mehr Platz untergebracht werden, was die LAtenzen negativ beeinflusst, und auch ansonsten die ganze Anordnung deutlich schwerer macht als bei ner kleineren Strucktur. 

Zusätzlich hat man wohl auch nen Nachteil in Cache und Logic, da man einfach mehr Platz braucht als die Konkurrenz.


Was BD angeht, so ist der zusätzliche Integercore wohl nicht nur in gewissen Situationen ein Vorteil, sondern in VERDAMMT vielen. Egal was du mit Fließkommazahlen machst, du hast immer auch Integerberechnungen dabei, und wenns nur die Schleife durchzählen ist etc. Beim BD kann der Core der sich grad mit dem Integerteil einer Schleife beschäftigt die FP-Einheit an den anderen freigeben, der eventuell grad genau diese braucht und so bei DP nicht 2 Taktzyklen minimum braucht, sondern nur einen für sein Ergebnis.

So ergeben sich sehr sehr viele Szenarien in denen die variable Zuteilung der FP-Einheit vorteile bringt, ebenso wie eine vollwertige Integer-Einheit mit der gesamten vorangestellen Logic zum abarbeiten der Befehlen etc.

Nen echten Schachpunkt seh ich eingentlich nur im L2 Cache, wobei die vollassoziativ ist....  Also man muss wirklich gespannt sein, wie sich das in der Realität bewährt, aber die Chancen der Architektur sehen wirklich sehr sehr gut aus muss man sagen.

Und nein das ist jetzt kein Fanboy geplapper. Ich hab selbst ne Vorlesung über Mircoprozessorarchitektur gehört an der Uni und kan daher einige Sachen besser einordnen und auch Potentiale wie vollassoziativen Cache, aber auch Nachteile in gewissem Rahmen deutlich besser einordnen


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Gerüchte zu Fermi, da hat teilweiße auch viel dafür gesprochen, dass Fermi kaum schneller ist, als die 5870 und siehe da, satte* 15-25%* sind es geworden!!!



Noch deutlich davor bevor die HD 5870 erschienen ist hiess es aber das Fermi dass Ueberding wird. Da spekulierten einige kurz nach dem Release der HD 5870 dass Fermi locker 50% schneller wird.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt aber nicht GANZ schwer täusche, dann hinkt AMD mit den Phenom II aber auch eine Struckturgröße hinter Intel hinterher, was sie mit BD wieder gleichziehen.
> 
> Unter dem Gesichtspunkt find ich´s eigentlich garnicht schlecht wie sich der Phenomm 2 (45nm) gegen den core-i7 (32nm) schlägt. Die ganze Logic muss ja auf mehr Platz untergebracht werden, was die LAtenzen negativ beeinflusst, und auch ansonsten die ganze Anordnung deutlich schwerer macht als bei ner kleineren Strucktur.



Nehalem ist auch noch 45nm, nur die "neuen" i7's (Clarkdale) und Gulftown (980X) sowie alle i5s und i3s sind 32nm.

Und das AMD jetzt nach 3(!) Jahren es möglicherweise schafft, mit 32nm CPUs auf die Leistung von Intels "alten" 45nms zu kommen ist schon schwach, aber was wollen sie machen. Kein Geld = wenig Forschung = wenig Innovation = langsamere Prozzis.

Davon abgesehen, stellt sich immer die Frage, wer die Leistung braucht. Ich hab einen PII940BE und bin damit seit einem Jahr glücklich, nur hin und wieder bei Photoshop und Videokonvertierung vermisse ich einen Nehalem, aber dafür war mein PC auch 300€ billiger als ein Intel Pendant.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Noch deutlich davor bevor die HD 5870 erschienen ist hiess es aber das Fermi dass Ueberding wird. Da spekulierten einige kurz nach dem Release der HD 5870 dass Fermi locker 50% schneller wird.


Nach dem Launch der HD5870 gab es haufenweiße Gerüchte wie Potent doch Fermi ist. Klar anfangs waren so meist so, dass Fermi der Hammer sei soll, später hingegen kaum der Eindruck auf, dass Fermi komplett versagt hat (ca. 5-10% höhere Leistung als 5870 aber einen extrem hohen Stromverbrauch) und wie man sieht es es dann doch nicht so schlimm gekommem - Die GTX480 ist mit einem guten Abstand vor der 5870, warum das so ist, bzw. wem geschuldet, na das wissen wir doch alle...!  

Das sollte nur zur veranschaulichung dienen, das Gerüchte eben nur Gerüchte sind. 


Autokiller677 schrieb:


> aber was wollen sie machen. Kein Geld = wenig Forschung = wenig Innovation = langsamere Prozzis.


Eben genau das ist ja das schlimme.
Intel hat doch viel mehr Geld, welches sie natürlich in die Forschung von neuen Architekturen und Fertigungsprozessen investieren können, dadurch haben sie immer einen Vorteil gegenüber AMD, was man in den letzten Jahren ja auch deutlich gesehen hat.

AMD hat viel viel weniger Geld zur Verfügung (sie haben ja noch eine Menge Schulden, was jeden Monat in Zinsen und Raten mündet), folglich kann AMD auch weniger Geld in die Forschung und Entwicklung stecken. 
Das ist aber *zwingend nötig*, damit sie wieder eine gute CPU-Architektur auf den Markt bringen → welche sich auch dann wieder gut verkauft → was dann wieder in mehr Geld, bzw. Gewinn mündet, mit dem sie Teile ihrer Schulden begleichen → weniger Rate + Zinsen. 

Man dreht sich da praktisch im Kreis, was für Dilemma für AMD.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. August 2010)

Wer nen gut taktbaren I7 sein Eigen nennt der braucht die SB nicht wirklich, für den Laptop aber durchaus sinnvoll und vermutlich auch sehr leise!
Die integrierte GPU würde mir VOLL langen.


----------



## Rollora (29. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Bulldozer mit Nehalem mithalten kann, Performance und Effizienz techisch.


mit Nehalem vielleicht, ja. Das ist ja auch eine Stromschleuder ^^. auch wenn er die 130W Tdp erst bei 3.6 ghz ausreizt

inzwischen hatten wir aber schon 2 neue CPUs von Intel und kurz nach dem Bulldozer kommt ja die 3. nämlich Ivy Bridge


Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt aber nicht GANZ schwer  täusche, dann hinkt AMD mit den Phenom II aber auch eine Struckturgröße  hinter Intel hinterher, was sie mit BD wieder gleichziehen.


Nicht wirklich: Intel hat schon 3 bald 4 Jahre einen HighK Prozess, der ist also viel ausgereifter. Außerdem kommt der Bulldozer in 32nm, auch etwas das Intel zu der Zeit schon knapp 2 Jahre fertig hat. Eigentlich ist der Rückstand von AMD immer 1 Jahr gewesen, aber wenn AMD dann erst 32nm hat und Intel schon den 22(!)nm Ivy Bridge fertig hat, was durchaus noch im Jahr 2011 sein wird, hat AMD nicht gleichgezogen, sondern sogar 1 Jahr verloren und der Rückstand ist fast 2(!) Jahre.


thysol schrieb:


> Unter dem Gesichtspunkt find ich´s eigentlich garnicht schlecht wie sich  der Phenomm 2 (45nm) gegen den core-i7 (32nm) schlägt. Die ganze Logic  muss ja auf mehr Platz untergebracht werden, was die LAtenzen negativ  beeinflusst, und auch ansonsten die ganze Anordnung deutlich schwerer  macht als bei ner kleineren Strucktur. Zusätzlich hat man wohl auch nen Nachteil in Cache und Logic, da man einfach mehr Platz braucht als die Konkurrenz.


 Der Phenom verliert aber auch DEUTLICHST gegen einen Core i7 in 45nm und auch gegen den 45nm Core 2 Quad. Obwohl beide mehr Transistoren, mehr Power pro core haben und pro clock und auch noch höhere Clockrates vertragen





thysol schrieb:


> Was BD angeht, so ist der zusätzliche Integercore wohl nicht nur in  gewissen Situationen ein Vorteil, sondern in VERDAMMT vielen. Egal was  du mit Fließkommazahlen machst, du hast immer auch Integerberechnungen  dabei, und wenns nur die Schleife durchzählen ist etc. Beim BD kann der  Core der sich grad mit dem Integerteil einer Schleife beschäftigt die  FP-Einheit an den anderen freigeben, der eventuell grad genau diese  braucht und so bei DP nicht 2 Taktzyklen minimum braucht, sondern nur  einen für sein Ergebnis.


 Das dachte man beim Pentium 4 auch. Was nämlich über den P4 nicht sooo bekannt ist, ist dass teile der Architektur mit der doppelten Taktfrequenz liefen, etwa auch die Integereinheiten (also beim 3ghz p4 schon mit 6 ghz) - gebracht hat es letztlich nur hohen Stromverbrauch und bei aktiviertem HT geringe Vorteile.[/QUOTE]




thysol schrieb:


> Und nein das ist jetzt kein Fanboy geplapper. Ich hab selbst ne  Vorlesung über Mircoprozessorarchitektur gehört an der Uni und kan daher  einige Sachen besser einordnen und auch Potentiale wie vollassoziativen  Cache, aber auch Nachteile in gewissem Rahmen deutlich besser  einordnen


 Ich bin da heute der letzte der dir gelaber unterstellt ^^. Du schreibst eh recht fundiert. Ich würd das mit der einen Vorlesung allerdings nicht so an die Große Glocke hängen, ich hab schon recht viele davon hinter mir... Aber du schreibst wenigstens, als hättest du ahnung. Auch wenn die Profs an der Uni oft zu weit von der Materie entfernt sind, als dass sie es wirklcih selbst "wüssten" und plappern oft nur das nach, was sie von den Herstellern erfahren haben.



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Eben genau das ist ja das schlimme.
> Intel hat doch viel mehr Geld, welches sie natürlich in die Forschung  von neuen Architekturen und Fertigungsprozessen investieren können,  dadurch haben sie immer einen Vorteil gegenüber AMD, was man in den  letzten Jahren ja auch deutlich gesehen hat.
> 
> AMD hat viel viel weniger Geld zur Verfügung (sie haben ja noch eine  Menge Schulden, was jeden Monat in Zinsen und Raten mündet), folglich  kann AMD auch weniger Geld in die Forschung und Entwicklung stecken.
> Das ist aber *zwingend nötig*, damit sie wieder eine gute  CPU-Architektur auf den Markt bringen → welche sich auch dann wieder gut  verkauft → was dann wieder in mehr Geld, bzw. Gewinn mündet, mit dem  sie Teile ihrer Schulden begleichen → weniger Rate + Zinsen.



naja, das ist schon lang nicht mehr AMDs Problem: sie brauchen kein Geld mehr für die Forschung von Prozesstechnologien, weil dieser Unternehmensbereich ausgegliedert wurde. AMDs richtiges Problem ist das völlig vertrottelte Marketing. Selbst zu der Zeit, wo man ÜBERLEGENE CPUs hatte, hat man es nicht geschafft die Marktanteile zu erhöhen (und NEIN, das lag nicht allein an den Intel Deals mit Media Markt, sondern war hauptsächlich schlechtes Marketing und schlechte Organisation usw). Vorallem in Unternehmen nimmt man eher noch Intel + Intel (Mobo+CPU) Kombinationen, die zwar teurer sind als AMD, aber DEUTLICH zuverlässiger. Da AMD kein eigener Boardhersteller ist, wird das so schnell nicht anders sein. Intel hat nicht nur zusätzliche Milliarden, sondern, völlig zu Recht, in vielen Bereichen den besseren Ruf.

Man kann das ganze jetzt nicht so schwarz/weiß sehen und sagen AMD befinde sich aufgrund der Geldschwierigkeiten in einer Teufelsspirale. Das stimmt nämlich nicht-> nur ein kleiner Teil der Ausgaben geht für die Entwicklung der CPU drauf, AMD hätte sehr wohl das geld für eine überlegen Architektur, aber es mangelt AMD an vielen vielen anderen Stellen, die sich Intel jetzt 20+ Jahre im Hintergrund aufgebaut hat


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Die GTX480 ist mit einem guten Abstand vor der 5870, warum das so ist, bzw. wem geschuldet, na das wissen wir doch alle...!


Genau! ATi 
Wenn die nicht so sparsame Karten bauen würden, wäre die GTX 480 der Überrenner für alle User! Naja vllt auch nur für die Tauben aber das ist ja Unwichtig ;D


----------



## X Broster (29. August 2010)

Was mich interessieren würde, wäre mit der überzeugenen GPU Leistung Windows Aero möglich? Man denke an HD4200.


----------



## Rollora (29. August 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, wäre mit der überzeugenen GPU Leistung Windows Aero möglich? Man denke an HD4200.


lol ja das geht ganz leicht mit der GPU Leistung


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Genau! ATi
> Wenn die nicht so sparsame Karten bauen würden, wäre die GTX 480 der Überrenner für alle User! Naja vllt auch nur für die Tauben aber das ist ja Unwichtig ;D



Sie wäre der Überrenner, für einen kleinen Teil der PC-Gemeinde. Da ist man mit einer effizienteren Karte am Markt wohl besser bedient.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> inzwischen hatten wir aber schon 2 neue CPUs von Intel und kurz nach dem Bulldozer kommt ja die 3. nämlich Ivy Bridge


Ivy Bridge muss erstmal kommen. Auf die Versprechen zwecks neuen Fertigungsverfahren geb ich nicht mehr viel nach dem TSMC debackel mit dem 40nm Prozess und das GF mal locker flockig den 32nm gekickt haben, weil ses nicht gebacken bekommen haben. Vorallem bei so großen und komplizierten Chips wie CPU/GPU muss man einfach extrem viel beachten, selbst QM wird immer wichtiger je kleiner die Struckturen werden. Und Schankungen in der Fertigung hat man immer drin, diese werden halt nur prozentual immer schlimmer. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich: Intel hat schon 3 bald 4 Jahre einen HighK Prozess, der ist also viel ausgereifter. Außerdem kommt der Bulldozer in 32nm, auch etwas das Intel zu der Zeit schon knapp 2 Jahre fertig hat. Eigentlich ist der Rückstand von AMD immer 1 Jahr gewesen, aber wenn AMD dann erst 32nm hat und Intel schon den 22(!)nm Ivy Bridge fertig hat, was durchaus noch im Jahr 2011 sein wird, hat AMD nicht gleichgezogen, sondern sogar 1 Jahr verloren und der Rückstand ist fast 2(!) Jahre.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere setzt AMD beim 45nm Prozess auf einen leicht fortschrittlichere Technik als Intel, kann mich jetzt aber nicht mehr genau dran erinnern was jetzt anders war. Und wie oben schon geschrieben, der 22nm Prozess muss erstmal wirklich laufen. Keine Ahnung ob die den WIRKLICH schon am laufen haben. Denn so kurz nach SB gleich wieder ne neue Generation, ja auch wenns nur nen schrink ist, halte ich doch für etwas unwahrscheinlich. 

Spielt aber im Prinziep keine große Rolle ob AMD jetzt ein oder zwei Jahre in der Fertigung hinterher sind. Intel hat nicht mehr viel Luft nach unten. Diesen Technologievorsprung wird Intel nicht mehr lange Vorteile bringen, höchstens 10-20 Jahre noch, dann ist einfach das Ende des physikalisch machbaren schon erreicht mit Selizium.

Ich hoffe daher das AMD sich bereits um GaAs und andere Alternativen kümmert. Selizium ist einfach bald ausgereizt.



Rollora schrieb:


> Der Phenom verliert aber auch DEUTLICHST gegen einen Core i7 in 45nm und auch gegen den 45nm Core 2 Quad. Obwohl beide mehr Transistoren, mehr Power pro core haben und pro clock und auch noch höhere Clockrates vertragen


Naja, gegen nen Core2 stehen die Phenom2 eigentlich ganz gut da. Auch sollte man bedenken, das halt intel den deutlich besseren Compiler hat und bis vor kurzem nicht alle Optimierungen für andere Hersteller aktiviert hat, was ja ihnen ja nun untersagt wurde. Da ist nen Leistungszuwachs bei AMD wohl einfach wegen dem Compiler zu erwarten. 
Dazu kommt noch, das sich AMD von den Cachegrößen von Intel losgelöst hat, was ich nicht unbedingt als geschickt ansehe, da wenn Software optimiert wird, dann wohl auf die Cachegrößen von Intel, und damit verspielt AMD alle theoretischen Vorteile. Ich vermute auch das im Compiler bereits einige Optimierungen auf Intels Cachegrößen drin sind, die dann halt bei AMD auch wieder nix bringen. 

Leider fährt AMD mit BD wieder die gleiche Schiene. Ich hoffe das mit der Compiler Regelung AMD damit aber dennoch einen Leistungsgewinn erzielt. Der einzigste richtige Schritt wäre allerdings der, das AMD einen eigenen Compiler auf dem Niveau von Intel bereitstellt, der halt genau auf ihre Hardware optimiert ist. Ganz kann ich nicht verstehen, warum dies nicht gemacht wird. Genauso mit dem SDK für die ATI Karten für OpenCL und DirectCompute.



Rollora schrieb:


> Das dachte man beim Pentium 4 auch. Was nämlich über den P4 nicht sooo bekannt ist, ist dass teile der Architektur mit der doppelten Taktfrequenz liefen, etwa auch die Integereinheiten (also beim 3ghz p4 schon mit 6 ghz) - gebracht hat es letztlich nur hohen Stromverbrauch und bei aktiviertem HT geringe Vorteile.


Doch an sowas konnt ich mich noch dunkel erinnern. Wenn ich mich aber richtig weiter erinnere war damals doch das Problem, das es eben immer wieder zu bottelnacks kam, wodurch die theoretische Mehrleistung halt unterbunden wurde. (Wars nicht was mit der Decodierung etc der Befehle?)



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich bin da heute der letzte der dir gelaber unterstellt ^^. Du schreibst eh recht fundiert. Ich würd das mit der einen Vorlesung allerdings nicht so an die Große Glocke hängen, ich hab schon recht viele davon hinter mir... Aber du schreibst wenigstens, als hättest du ahnung. Auch wenn die Profs an der Uni oft zu weit von der Materie entfernt sind, als dass sie es wirklcih selbst "wüssten" und plappern oft nur das nach, was sie von den Herstellern erfahren haben.


Danke, ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ichs schreiben soll....
Aber ich wollt halt auch nicht das gleich der erste daher kommt und alles als Schwachsinn abstempelt und dann darfste lang und breit die Sachen erklären. 

Ich hatte aber sehr großes Glück das unser Prof überhaupt nicht weit weg ist von der Realität. In der Uni haben wir selbst nen Reinraum, in dem Chips produziert werden. Klar nicht im 40nm Bereich oder so, aber im ~140nm wars glaub ich. Nagel mich darauf aber bitte nicht fest. Wir nutzen das dort halt um Detektoren zu bauen und glaub fürn LHC haben wir Chips entwickelt, die die Daten aus dem Detektor vorselektieren, weil sonst die Datenflut zu groß wäre.

FPGA´s werden auch sehr zahlreich dort genutzt, und das haben wir auch in der Vorlesung gemacht, also auf nem FPGA nen ich glaub es war nen 8 oder 16 bit Prozessor entwickelt, also so richtig mit Nand und nor Gattern  

Ich darf sogar behaupten, das meiner funktioniert hat, leider bin ich knapp an Position 3 für den schnellsten vorbeigeschrammt und hab keine Auszeichnung bekommen -.- wies mich angekotzt hat... Aber egal. Die funktionierenden Chipsdesigns hätte man auf jedenfall so auch in Silizium bauen können, war auch geplant wurde dann aber mangelnder Kapazitäten nicht durchgeführt. 

Einen ganz verrückten hatten wir auch dabei, der hat sogar ne Pipeline integriert in seinem Design  Das war in der Standartvorgabe nicht enthalten, aber ziemlich krasser Mehraufwand. Hat aber sogar funktioniert




Rollora schrieb:


> naja, das ist schon lang nicht mehr AMDs Problem: sie brauchen kein Geld mehr für die Forschung von Prozesstechnologien, weil dieser Unternehmensbereich ausgegliedert wurde. AMDs richtiges Problem ist das völlig vertrottelte Marketing. Selbst zu der Zeit, wo man ÜBERLEGENE CPUs hatte, hat man es nicht geschafft die Marktanteile zu erhöhen (und NEIN, das lag nicht allein an den Intel Deals mit Media Markt, sondern war hauptsächlich schlechtes Marketing und schlechte Organisation usw). Vorallem in Unternehmen nimmt man eher noch Intel + Intel (Mobo+CPU) Kombinationen, die zwar teurer sind als AMD, aber DEUTLICH zuverlässiger. Da AMD kein eigener Boardhersteller ist, wird das so schnell nicht anders sein. Intel hat nicht nur zusätzliche Milliarden, sondern, völlig zu Recht, in vielen Bereichen den besseren Ruf.


Naja, sie haben aber auch teils einfach die leicht bessere Leistung/Watt.

Das mit den Boards ist auch durchaus richtig, wobei man aber auch sagen muss, die ganzen öffentlichen Stellen, die schreiben halt nen Komplettsystem mit Service aus. Das können nur wenige Hersteller liefern, und die haben halt Erfahrung mit Intel, sprich da ist der Umstieg nicht so einfach einfach aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrungswerte und auf der anderen Seite halt Intell ganz sicher bei den Herstellern halt auch finanzielle Anreize geschaffen nur auf Intel zu setzen



Rollora schrieb:


> Man kann das ganze jetzt nicht so schwarz/weiß sehen und sagen AMD befinde sich aufgrund der Geldschwierigkeiten in einer Teufelsspirale. Das stimmt nämlich nicht-> nur ein kleiner Teil der Ausgaben geht für die Entwicklung der CPU drauf, AMD hätte sehr wohl das geld für eine überlegen Architektur, aber es mangelt AMD an vielen vielen anderen Stellen, die sich Intel jetzt 20+ Jahre im Hintergrund aufgebaut hat


Ja, Intel ist einfach länger im Geschäft und ist einfach zich mal so groß wie AMD, die können in der Forschung und dem Marketing halt ganz anders operieren. Zudem haben sie halt nen Ruf weg in der wissenschaftlichen Welt, und wie ich traurigerweise erfahren musste, ist man da teils doch extrem eingefahren und engstirnig was Neuerungen anbelangt. Was bisher gut funktioniert hat, wird wieder eingesetzt etc.


----------



## Rollora (29. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge muss erstmal kommen. Auf die Versprechen zwecks neuen Fertigungsverfahren geb ich nicht mehr viel nach dem TSMC debackel mit dem 40nm Prozess und das GF mal locker flockig den 32nm gekickt haben, weil ses nicht gebacken bekommen haben. Vorallem bei so großen und komplizierten Chips wie CPU/GPU muss man einfach extrem viel beachten, selbst QM wird immer wichtiger je kleiner die Struckturen werden. Und Schankungen in der Fertigung hat man immer drin, diese werden halt nur prozentual immer schlimmer.


Klar, aber das hat man bei Intel schon längst alles bedacht, die waren noch nie außer Plan und hätten Verzögerungen auch schon längst bekannt gegeben, immerhin ist es in einem knappen Jahr zur Einführung der 22nm Technik



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere setzt AMD beim 45nm Prozess auf einen leicht fortschrittlichere Technik als Intel, kann mich jetzt aber nicht mehr genau dran erinnern was jetzt anders war.
> Nein, AMD ist bei der Fertigung noch deutlich zurück. Es wäre auch noch viel trauriger, wenn sie trotz überlegenem Prozess so weit hinten liegen. Du meinst die Mischform aus SOI und anderen Techniken, ist aber von Intel schon seit Jahren abgelegt weil es weitere Fortschritte behindert hätte
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Auch sollte man bedenken, das halt intel den deutlich besseren Compiler hat und bis vor kurzem nicht alle Optimierungen für andere Hersteller aktiviert hat, was ja ihnen ja nun untersagt wurde. Da ist nen Leistungszuwachs bei AMD wohl einfach wegen dem Compiler zu erwarten.



Es wird auch weitehin optimierungen geben die den AMD CPUs verwehrt bleibt, nicht weil intel das absichtlich macht, sodern weil die Software sonst auf AMD CPUs sofort abstürzen würden

mfg


----------



## winpoet88 (30. August 2010)

Also....wenn dann das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auch noch stimmt bei den Sandy-Bridge Prozzis, dann ist das der nächste Prozessor für meinen HTPC im Wohnzimmer......!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Gast1111 (30. August 2010)

Bis jetzt werden glaube ich 150$ vermutet ;D


----------



## Krautmaster (31. August 2010)

angenommen der GPU Takt lag bei 850 Mhz (da kein Turbo aktiv, wie bei CPU) dannkann durch den Takt auf 1350 (mit Turbo) die Leistung nochmals um 58% steigen.

Dazu kommt, dass es ein 2 Shader Modell ist, die Notebook Sandy Bridge CPU kommen mit 12 Shadern, genau wie einige Desktopmodell was bedeutet dass bis 300% der gezeigten Leistung zu erwarten ist.



> The major difference between mobile Sandy Bridge and its desktop countpart is all mobile SB launch SKUs have two graphics cores (*12 EUs*), while only some desktop parts have 12 EUs (it looks like the high-end K SKUs will have it). The base GPU clock is lower but it can turbo up to 1.3GHz, higher than most desktop Sandy Bridge CPUs. Note that the GPU we tested in *Friday's preview had 6 EUs*, so mobile Sandy Bridge should be noticeably quicker as long as we don't run into memory bandwidth issues.
> 
> Even if we only get 50% more performance out of the 12 EU GPU, that'd be enough for me to say that there's no need for discrete graphics in a notebook - as long as you don't use it for high-end gaming.



Intel's Core 2011 Mobile Roadmap Revealed: Sandy Bridge Part II - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------

